# Ob Is Winterised



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

They are calling for below freezing temps next week and some snow. So I zipped out and picked up 2 jugs of the pink stuff and pumped it into all the pipes. Kills me that a shop will charge $80.00 to do this job that takes all of 15 minutes to do.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cold weather is coming to Portland OR this weekend also. Lows in the teens (very cold for here).








I winterized my TT just last weekend. So easy to do....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

john7349 said:


> Cold weather is coming to Portland OR this weekend also. Lows in the teens (very cold for here).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blew out my lines 2 weeks ago...figure that is good enough for the PNW.

BRING ON THE SNOW!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm thinking of when I can dewinterize in another week I will be heading to Florida last year I did in Georgia then of course winterize again in January when I come back(really I don't want to come back)

Willie


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This is our first year with the TT and when it came delivered it was already winterized. The invoice price for this was $48.00 - I am not sure how much of the pink stuff is needed, but, that seems high!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> This is our first year with the TT and when it came delivered it was already winterized. The invoice price for this was $48.00 - I am not sure how much of the pink stuff is needed, but, that seems high!


Don't worry, we'll talk you through it next year and will cost < $10.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> This is our first year with the TT and when it came delivered it was already winterized. The invoice price for this was $48.00 - I am not sure how much of the pink stuff is needed, but, that seems high!


$4 for the pink stuff, the rest was all labor costs.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> This is our first year with the TT and when it came delivered it was already winterized. The invoice price for this was $48.00 - I am not sure how much of the pink stuff is needed, but, that seems high!


Wow, $48 is alot, bought my antifreeze for $4 a gallon, did it myself, took about 15 minutes to blow out the lines and put antifreeze in, used 2 gallons to do my TT.

Bob


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Or you can move to the deep south and never have to do it again. ---Mike


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

mmblantz said:


> Or you can move to the deep south and never have to do it again. ---Mike


Or the South West


----------

